# New to the Forum



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi my name is Jim, I am a buggy whip a holic......... I cant put it down. When I am not whipping I am tying, when I am sleeping I am dreaming of catching more fish on the fly. .............Ok so we got that out of the way. I have a serious question.... After reading the rules it is totally not permissable to list anything on here for sale. So does anyone know of a FLY fishing forum or just a site other than ebay or craigslist where I can off load some gear I dont use to upgrade to a better stick thats more suitable for me and this windy style of fishing called saltwater.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

You tie the bugs I saw over at dizzy lizzy's the other day? Been wondering who you were/when you would show up. Microskiff.com has a section to put up fly gear, and they have a larger audience than us. Just for reference though, it wouldnt hurt to tell us what you are selling and the price you are asking when you post it over there. Maybe even give us a few pics so we know what is available.....over there of course.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

and welcome


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

You can sell it all to me. Pm me with what you have, my fly gear is very basic and limited.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Unfortunately I have know idea how to pm. I tried to. I will have to consult the gentleman who turned me over to this place. in the mean time does anyone fish the atlantic much?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you timeflies for welcoming me, and yes those were my flies.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

deltacreekflies said:


> Unfortunately I have know idea how to pm. I tried to. I will have to consult the gentleman who turned me over to this place. in the mean time does anyone fish the atlantic much?


Got it figured out now? lol BTW there is a for sale forum on here and i remember people "vouching" for new members to sell stuff. If that is still permissable I will vouch for you buddy.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Pensacola Craigslist has not turned me up any hits. I just renewed it today maybe someone will see it soon.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

deltacreekflies said:


> Hi my name is Jim, I am a buggy whip a holic......... I cant put it down. When I am not whipping I am tying, when I am sleeping I am dreaming of catching more fish on the fly.


THATS THE TRUTH!! I can barely crack a book and start studying for all my exams without an invite to hit the water with Jim! He has also taught me more than I ever new about flyfishing in the past month or so than I really ever thought I'd know!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Keith did you find anyone with guides for your TFO? If not let me know and we wil try and find you some.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Not yet. Steve wasnt open today so Im going to drop my rod off there in the AM. Hopefully he'll be able to fix it soon. It hurt not being able to fish with it this afternoon. I'm more fixated on catching a good redfish with my fly rod than I am on doing ANYTHING else lol


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm fixated on catching any redfish on fly. Still haven't brought a red up on fly


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Me neither. But ill get one eventually! I had planned on going for them Friday mornin but I broke a damn guide on my rod. :wallbash: Is this how women feel after breaking a nail? On top of that its EXTREMELY hard to get a half decent cast while sitting in a kayak and by the time I've made a decent presentation to a fish, I already spooked the fish from my line slapping around on the water. However I'm prepared for the next time I go. I sat down on a baseball field for a couple hours today and practiced casting while seated. I love my yak but can't wait to fish from a boat with my fly rod!


----------

